# DTP issue



## Gary5709 (Oct 25, 2016)

hi, not posted in a while and have come for some much needed advice. Had my DTP for nearly 4 years now and it's done me proud but lately I've been having issues. Every few times I make coffee I seem to have a problem with a potential build up of pressure around the group head and handle. This results in an explosion of coffee grounds when I take it out after brewing. It seems like there is pressure built up while brewing that releases when I remove the handle. This then leads to have to clean the group head out as coffee is packed up inside. It seems like the handle is not locking in nicely as it tends to squeak a little when it gets tighter. When it is like this the other thing I'm noticing is a badly brewed coffee that has little to no crema and so isn't very tasty.

I'm not doing anything else differently such as weight or grind etc so its getting a little annoying. I'm wondering if I have a problem with the rubber seal in the group head due to the machine being well used over the years but it looks ok on inspection. As I said I get a decent coffee on other occasions but its starting to be less good and more bad as time goes on so I wanted to see if anyone on here could offer any advice on the problem.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Neilbdavies (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi,

only thing I've found is if I get sloppy on the weight and overfill it feels like the basket has been over pressurised and I get an audible pressure release noise when I remove the basket, when you look at the grinds in the basket it looks like they're swollen and flush with the basket head rather than a nice clean puck. When I pay attention to the weight or go slightly under 18grms life's good.


----------

